# iShares MSCI Emerging Markets ex China (EMXC)



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello All,

I am looking to get some emerging market exposure in my portfolio (5-10%). Because of all the beef between US and China I am going for one that does not have China in it at all and I did find one. It is EMXC. I wanted to know if anyone had any experience with this?

To me it looks good. The MER is apparently discounted right now and is at 0.25% till the end of December 2022. At the start of January 2023 the MER will be 0.34%. I will most likely put it in my RRSP where my currency is mostly converted to USD. That way I will just get with FWT once but I will need to check.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I take the other tack and own i-xus, and also vdu which is world equity without US stocks. I do this because I want to track usa stocks separately via vti; I do get a bit of canada in either of the first two.

I would suggest look at assets under management; too small a fund and it is just packaging someone else's basket of funds, and then your mer is really not working for what you are hoping for.

I also have a few projects on the go at work - I work for very large consulting engineering practice - where we see China's expansion. They are buying up influence in African economies as a way to secure the countries' resources. We see their companies trying to buy Canadian companies from time to time. So while I hold a lot of my RRSP denominated in USD, I would not be making a raw bet against China.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Was not aware of ixus. It is interesting. Yes for sure, i heard AUM is a good way to check the reliability of the fund. The MER is higher than what i would like on this. 

Yes I have heard of that. Africa is going to turn into a huge economy from what I am hearing. For sure. I am hearing they will turn into a global financial power house which most likely includes increasing profits year over year. I think I will look for something that is rated well on ESG for China or look for some China ETF fund that is least controversial.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

With all the recent political talk about how China is going to control everything, I'd think it would be wise to INCLUDE China in any foreign investments.

The documentary Facebookistan convinced me to buy Facebook. (See the thread about ethical investing in emerging markets.)

Google and Amazon are in the same line of thinking.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Tostig said:


> I'd think it would be wise to INCLUDE China in any foreign investments.


I agree.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

@Tostig : I guess that is what I am having an issue with right now. I personally do not like how china is behaving on the world stage plus in relation to Canada as well. I kind of feel a bit strange about helping fund them as it will some how end up helping the CCP. I don't know if I am being paranoid or weird about it. I did end up seeing an etf fund that does not include state owned Chinese companies which did seem interesting.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Juggernaut92 said:


> I personally do not like how china is behaving on the world stage plus in relation to Canada as well.


Nothing wrong with this. The goal of investing is not only to make profits but to encourage companies, industries, sectors, countries. If an investor is against an industry or the means of a country, then it makes sense that he doesn't invest in that industry or country, for instance. You should invest based on your opinion and beliefs. It can differ for an investor to another.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Juggernaut92 said:


> @Tostig : I guess that is what I am having an issue with right now. I personally do not like how china is behaving on the world stage plus in relation to Canada as well. I kind of feel a bit strange about helping fund them as it will some how end up helping the CCP. I don't know if I am being paranoid or weird about it. I did end up seeing an etf fund that does not include state owned Chinese companies which did seem interesting.


I totally understand. The China situation especially in relation to Canada or Hong Kong is tearing Chinese families apart. No different in my own family.

Different investors have different strategies what works for them.

Even after all the posts I have stating that I invest in companies that piss me off, I still haven't bought into the high dividend yields of oil companies (except I still have Enbridge).

There are also times when I considered buying Israel bonds for their high interest rates. Maybe XBB has some of those.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

@MrBlackhill : For sure

@Tostig : That makes sense. For me I don't like apple in the sense that their stuff is overpriced but I respect the brand they built and the marketing as well. I would not mind buying into apple stocks at a lower price point.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Juggernaut92 said:


> Africa is going to turn into a huge economy from what I am hearing. For sure. I am hearing they will turn into a global financial power house which most likely includes increasing profits year over year.


Though I am no political analyst but are you making the connection between growth in Africa due to Chinese investment in the country? I think I recall reading in the Economist that if Africa's prospects do improve in the coming decade it will be because China has lead with development there.


----------



## Juggernaut92 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry the language I used was a bit confusing after reading it. I was reading a book called fact fulness. In it the author states the UN estimate is that the population of Africa will boom from 1 billion to 4 billion by the year 2100. It is just a prediction but if it is correct then that is where a lot of money will be spent. I am not sure regarding the details of how that boom will take place. 

Yes I am aware that China is investing in Africa and it may be a contributing factor to Africa's incoming boom.


----------

